# How to indent with VB Code?



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out a way to indent a line - but only the first line - of a paragraph... you know, like a line of text would _normally_ be tagged... anyone?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Like this? I did this by using notepad, making a tab in it, and then pasting it here. Let's see if it works.

Well, I have no idea. You could just make a couple spaces before the first line.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

I'll give it a shot.
     ??????
       ???????

Did that work?
________________
Nope...  

You could do this?
.               ??????
.               ??????
.               ??????

What do you need it for?
You can do this?

????????
????????
????????
????????
????????
????????

I wonder if this will do something?
          ????????
______________________________
Nope, I guess It really hates spaces.
Oh well.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Sigh....

If they would just re-enable HTML, this would be simple.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Yay! My way actually worked.
To do that, just put this code 
	
	



```

```
 where you want a space to be. To do that above, I just put it five times.

Edit: Bad boards! "&-nbsp;" minus hyphen!


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Wow.
You have to do it like that?
That really really sucks.


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Jan 19, 2002)

It's an ampersand command...  They let you make all sorts of funky symbols, like:  ©, ¶, ¼, ¢, ¿, §, and ®.
Look here for more info.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Jack Haggerty said:
			
		

> *It's an ampersand command...  They let you make all sorts of funky symbols, like:  ©, ¶, ¼, ¢, ¿, §, and ®.
> Look here for more info. *



Yup. Weird that they are enabled now... I tested it a bit back and they weren't. Let me try again: <>

Edit: Yes, interesting. All seem to be enabled but for those two. Bah humbug.


----------

